# Cheating



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, I'll admit it. I'm cheating with the dog training. Sam is going into his sixth season and he still breaks some points. Most of 'em, if I'm not close. I have a verbal comand with a hand signal to stop him in other situations. So the last 4 times we were out in the field I used it when he hit a point and he hasn't broken yet. We won't get the blue ribbon for high class but it's working like a charm and the birds are going to suffer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If it works it works and you are the one feeding him so I see no harm in it.

Remember pheasants are untrustworthy sneaky little [email protected]@Rds and deserve no quarter :wink:

Man 6 years ?? seems like you just got him a couple years ago, you are really getting old....


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick,

Bottom line 1:

Do you enjoy seeing him work like this? Seems like it so its cool.

Bottom line 2:

Birds in the bag...Seems like it so its cool.

Only 6...our oldest dog is 10 and can't figure out why we haven't been nailling the roosters we see while hunting grouse...less than a week.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, you just keep paying into my social security and I'll be happy.  
It gets kind of loud when Sam is on point but that might tapper off too as we get this down. Usually we hunt pheasants in cattails so wasn't too worried about the pointing, but as age creeps in it is pleasant to just walk up on him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

That lab has a short tail! :lol:


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dick is that 1 of those 
pudle dogs ?I just tarted to learn about those. they sound like a cool breed. Are they more a water dog or do they tend more to point (i realise they were bred for both but). I have two labs now. But would like a good pointer thought Brittany but those dogs are peaking my interest. What say you?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

He is a GWP. They come with different length hair coats so GWP owners get asked that a lot.


----------

